# May poll



## Jo Zebedee (May 28, 2013)

The poll is here, and will close about 7 am uk time on 31st May. (I hope.... )

Every member of the chrons can cast a vote. 

One vote each, and this is an open poll; the votes will be visible to all.


----------

